# Australia to Buy U.S. Jets, Build Up Navy, Air Force



## ToughOmbre (May 2, 2009)

Saturday, May 02, 2009 

CANBERRA, Australia — Australia plans to buy 100 state-of-the-art U.S. jet fighters and double the size of its modest submarine fleet in a bid to keep pace with an Asian military buildup.

Prime Minister Kevin Rudd, announcing the plan on board the HMAS Stuart in Sydney Harbour on Saturday, said Australia's military must be prepared for any situation.

"It's important for our own capability requirements ... for the Australian Defense Force to be prepared to meet a range of contingencies arising from military and naval buildups across our region," Rudd said. "That is prudent, long-term defense planning, and we believe we've got the balance absolutely right."

The major defense update also says that global warming and shortages of fuel, food and water will likely be emerging threats to world peace as countries seek to guarantee supplies of crucial resources.

The plan says world powers will jockey for naval supremacy in the Indian Ocean as it gains importance as a seaway for oil shipped from the Middle East to Asia.

It does not single out any single country as posing a military threat to Australia, which is a close military ally of the United States.

The plan focuses on building Australian naval and air force strength to take any fight over Australia's security far offshore.

To do this, Australia's current fleet of six Collins-class submarines will be replaced by 12 longer-range Australian-manufactured submarines. The government, which bans atomic energy in Australia, has ruled out nuclear propulsion. The navy's 12 frigates will also be replaced by the same number of larger warships.

Australia will remain without an aircraft carrier.

The government plans to buy 100 U.S.-manufactured Lockheed F-35 Lightning Joint Strike Fighters to phase out the current Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornets over the next decade.

But the opposition Liberal party argued that the report doesn't explain how the new equipment will be funded.

"Nobody reading this white paper could have any confidence that the government has the capacity, the commitment, or even knows how it is going to pay for this dramatic expansion in our military hardware," opposition leader Malcolm Turnbull told reporters in Sydney.

Rudd recently warned that Australia needed to reshape its military in response to an "explosion" in defense spending in Asia.

Saturday's plan said the global economic downturn would slow the recent arms buildup in some Asian countries, though China will likely continue its military modernization, it said.

"But the pace, scope and structure of China's military modernization have the potential to give its neighbors cause for concern if not carefully explained," the paper says. "China has begun to do this in recent years, but needs to do more."

The government is committed to increasing defense spending, which is $16 billion in the current fiscal year, by 3 percent each year despite the current recession.

Australia is the largest contributor to the U.S.-led coalition force in Afghanistan outside NATO. Rudd announced this week that the Australian military commitment there would be boosted from 1,100 to 1,550.

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 2, 2009)

I wish New Zealand's government thought similar 

Instead of even keeping our Air Force up to date were going backwards and trying to sell our only "strike wing" which was taken out of service in 2001

I hope they now follow Australia's lead and get something to seriously call an Air Force -instead of what alot of people are calling it RNZAS -Royal New Zealand Air Service


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2009)

Well Daniel if it's true.....we might have some F-18's that need a home...


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 3, 2009)

I'm hopeful but doubtul Wayne

politicians in this country don't even have the brains to asnwer my emails let alone buy super cool fighter jets


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

109, what did NZ use for strike aircraft? Only thing I can find is an AP-3C. Surely you used something else.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> 109, what did NZ use for strike aircraft? Only thing I can find is an AP-3C. Surely you used something else.



A-4s


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Ah right.


----------



## parsifal (May 3, 2009)

The Australian build up is not a done deal as yet. We have wasted 50 bn, are 25 bn in debt, and look like spending the next seven years paying that off. The govt has not said how it will finance the package. The subs are a good idea, because they can be built in Australia. We have the most up to date submarine construction yard in east asia at the moment, and the main aim, I believe is to try and extract some foreign sales from the investment.

We have also poured tens of billions into the US JSF program, so are probably trying to talk that up, as ther have been rumours that the US might be having second thoughts about the program. We are already set to buy super Hornets to replace our aging aardvarks, so i dont know if that 100 covers the 30 stop gap F-18s as well

The project I am most interested in is the LPH program. Carrier capable AHLS will give us a capability we have not had for more than 20 years. There are no plans to put the STOL JSF on them, but they havent ruled it out either. Instead of building airfields in our far north for our "friends" to take when they want, we should invest in these mobile platforms, which will give us a very good capability.

But the Labor Govt has traditionally been an air force supporter, and this government is in debt up to its eyeballs already, so I am not holding my breath on this one....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 4, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> A-4s



Yup -heres a photo when they could afford to keep them in a hangar 

JetPhotos.Net Photo » NZ6217 (CN: 13879) New Zealand - Royal New Zealand Air Force (RNZAF) McDonnell Douglas A-4 Skyhawk by D.Lomas

Now they've been kicked outside covered in latex although a while ago water was found in 4 of them -They've since had their ejection seats removed

I've heard from former RNZAF engineers who say that to get them airworthy would cost millions

It was thought they were sold to a US buyer in 2005 but that I've been told feel through .Originally brought from the US we need permission before a resale can take place-I doubt they'll be sold

Then we were gonna get F-16's from the japanese but that also feel through  

Not only are we trying to sell our strike wing but also our bases are going up! The first ever air base in NZ has been sold (almost 100 years old) and now being raped by a tribe for money (house development) Total joke how this countrys run imo

I just hope this government can see sense and follow Australia's lead while they can


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 4, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> 109, what did NZ use for strike aircraft? Only thing I can find is an AP-3C. Surely you used something else.



As far as I know thats about all weve got now

A complete joke I know


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2009)

Looking at your aircraft inventory in AvWeek, I must say that I was shocked. Based upon your aircraft capabilities, about all I can imagine NZ will accomplish is reconnoitering that the attack is coming. Other than that throw some rocks. With Indonesia in turmoil, that might make me a bit worried.

Loved that pic of the A-4s. Great camo scheme. What a shame to not keep them airworthy.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

I feel your pain Daniel! The Airforce here in Sweden is a bl**dy joke as well, wait the whole b*tching armed forces is a joke!
Starting to get to the state it was in pre WWII....


What if the cold cold war should start to warm up a bit....how much won't it cost to get back to scratch again?

You know it, I know it, we all know it.....poiliticians are plain and utterly stupid, egocentric and refuse look any further than their own money filled pockets, which's already bursting....they still try to stuff them!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Looking at your aircraft inventory in AvWeek, I must say that I was shocked. Based upon your aircraft capabilities, about all I can imagine NZ will accomplish is reconnoitering that the attack is coming. Other than that throw some rocks. With Indonesia in turmoil, that might make me a bit worried.
> 
> Loved that pic of the A-4s. Great camo scheme. What a shame to not keep them airworthy.



pretty much nailed it right there 

Jan what strike aircraft do Sweeden operate?

It would cost a good couple million for the RNZAF do get a 'strike wing' back .All the pilots went to Aussi/England ,a couple stayed to keep 1 single seat and 1 dual seat Skyhawk for display purposes for potential customers (no airshows  ) We got the Aussi's over here at airshows doing displays with their F-111's (8) ) ,Caribou and hopefully more in the future .Dunno what happened to the ground crew ,I would assumed scattered to other air forces /re assigned to different positions etc .Disgraceful we can be in this position compared to what we had back in the good old days ie WWII 8) 424 Corsairs alone.....I doubt we got more than 30-40 odd planes now

Apologies for hijacking the thread


----------



## Wildcat (May 5, 2009)

Dan, does the NZ Govt take into consideration the capabilities of the Australian Defence Force when it comes to its Defence spending? For example, do they see it as a waste of tens of millions of "their" dollars on a capability already provided by a very close Ally in Australia, knowing full well that if anything did ever happen in NZ, the Aussie Govt would commit resources in a matter of hours?


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

I think the govt see it like this "Why spend millions while Australia's so close by?" ( Dam %$^$^ government) so yes they must take into account the Australian defence force capability 

bloody embarrassing I reckon and bloody unfair on you guys(makes me feel bad)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Have no idea Dan buddy!  It depends I guess what mood the pilot is in.... With the JAS 39 Gripen, he can change from Fighter to Attack to Reconnaissance and everything under flight and with just the flick of a switch...the beauty of multirole planes. 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

Ah the JAS 39 Gripen ,what a cool plane! Got a nice italeri kit to build sometime in the future -Sweedish livery and all! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Why not do a "what if" New Zealand version Daniel?


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Now that would be cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Was thinking a few years back to do a Swedish F-18 "what if", since the F-18 was one of the contenders before we decided to build it ourself....
Can't remember what the others were....


----------



## Matt308 (May 5, 2009)

Lucky, if I recall correctly it boiled down to these as initial competition F-16, F-18, F-20, JAS 39 Gripen, Lavi, Mirage 2000 and Rafale. As you can see, some were mature and others were in very early development/prototype stage only.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Matt, appreciated! As you said, if I remember correctly, the F-18 was the best choice and the one we're goin to go for, if we hadn't decided for the home cooked meal instead.
And looking at todays F-18's, I think that it would have been the vice choice too!


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

hmmm possible RNZAF Gripen eh? sounds cool! (although will just be a painful reminder everytime I saw it of dam politicians!) There are kits out there to build a 'what if' RNZAF F-16 ,may just do one 

Although now that I think of it ,a Gripen in skyhawk like camo would look Awesome! (Dam you Jan!!! I'm gonna have to buy another one now!!!!)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)




----------



## 109ROAMING (May 6, 2009)

It does indeed ,times like these I think this saying applies 

"buy it ,its only money and life is short" 

I'm gonna regret that


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Go on, you know that you want to.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 7, 2009)

Shhhhhh! don't say that! I remember very well what happened last time!


----------

